# Convert space above garage door to storage



## 5shot (Oct 21, 2009)

Here are pics and an explanation of how to do:

http://www.pointshooting.com/garage.htm


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Apr 5, 2010)

Seems like the pics are not complete? But I think I get the idea of what you want to show in the pics...


----------



## 5shot (Apr 5, 2010)

You are right freeze, I think they are clear as a bell, when they actually require some imagination. 

Also, I don't open that garage door that often, and the last time I did, the door rode up higher in the tracks than I though t it would, so I have to hike up the straps an inch or two so the door won't nudge what is up in the racks.

Here's a pick of a device to clear a slow running bath-sink drain I just came up with. It goes down below the overflow cutout in the drain, so that the push is put where it will do some good. Made it out of a bulb from an old turkey baster and a pice of plastic pipe with a few wraps of duct tape to better seal it in the drain pipe.


----------

